# My band just made it to the front page of Roadrunner's signmeto site :)



## jamsea (May 15, 2011)

Perpetuate | SignMeTo Roadrunner Records

Yaaaaa I know it doesn't mean we're going on a world tour with Megadeth any time sooner but I still think its pretty neat. Posted a few new songs up there too. I highly recommend checking Medusa.


----------



## petereanima (May 16, 2011)

score


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 16, 2011)

you guys sound really good  and congratz on making it to #1!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 16, 2011)

Really liking the song "Above and Beyond"

Good stuff!


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations, loved Above and Beyond!


----------

